# Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage (ALIEN WIN)



## see ya (Jun 12, 2012)

Hot Mess knew that the next round of activities were going to be trouble. 

With her favoured being rooted out so early, with so many innocents that escaped the maw of the Beast, she feared that word would start to get out. That the bright music hall was a trap, drawing those who wanted to make a name for themselves and pitting them against each other, where the dead were fed to the Beast. Before long, it would be a trap that no one would bite, and where's the fun in that? 

But no matter the risk, this was a showhouse, and what kind of entertainment would there be if all the tributes were rounded up and slaughtered like sheep? 

The Beast didn't get a very good fill last time, either. Best feed him before he turns on her. 

So as before, the Showhouse sprang to life once again, quite soon after the last events, taking that opportunity to draw in as many as they could before their jig was up. 

This could very well be Hot Mess's last stand.

---

*Your roles have been sent. 48 Hours.*


----------



## see ya (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

The songs are awoken by the first beams of warm sunlight reaching them through their windows. As they approach the stage the natural light of the sun is replaced by the blaze of spotlights. They look amongst each other and everyone is present.

Indeed, there's nothing to be seen. The stage is just as clean as the second they had arrived, and more importantly there is nor was a sour chord to be heard.

*No one has died. 24 hours.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

shell yes im not dead n0 for once


----------



## Flareth (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Hm...nobody died. That's odd. It could be some sort of roleblock, an alien, or just the mafia didn't kill anyone tonight, but that I doubt.

So yeah....waiting for more information to come out...


----------



## Flora (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Huh. Could've been lucky doctor, alien, roleblock, bodyguard, anything!

Either way, it's incredibly lucky no one died. Even if we have no leads


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I beg you all to remember that these guys tend to like _really weird roles_, so it may not be any of those. Could even be lazy mafia, depending on whether or not the DM is randomizing actions for those who don't send them in. And I don't think she is.


----------



## yiran (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I am miller.

If you inspect me and I appear as mafia, remember that I am not.

No leads at all, blegh. PM me if you trust me?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*



yiran said:


> I am miller.
> 
> If you inspect me and I appear as mafia, remember that I am not.
> 
> No leads at all, blegh. PM me if you trust me?


pretty shore out a thread communications arent allowwed
an im not evven goin to comment on the rest of your post


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*



Zero Moment said:


> pretty shore out a thread communications arent allowwed


They're not, Mr Ampurra.

either way, though, roleclaiming as a miller this fast is either a fat lie or stupid playing that will be seen as a fat lie that will get you killed. 

Not gonna nominate quite yet, but just leaving that out there.


----------



## Flora (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*



Coloursfall said:


> either way, though, roleclaiming as a miller this fast is either a fat lie or stupid playing that will been as a fat lie that will get you killed.
> 
> Not gonna nominate quite yet, but just leaving that out there.


Honestly, I was thinking the same thing; miller-claiming on the first day without any suspicion pointed at em?

Makes me a little wary; not to the point of accusation, but just a tad wary

Flora is actually participating in a Mafia what kind of fuckery is this


----------



## Sylph (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Zora could be right about the Mafia. Could be they didn't send in a pm or just was flat-out blocked by some form of wizardry (btw, thank you wizard for not letting them kill anyone.)

So seeing as we got nothing to go on, unless we have a lucky inspector again that flipped a Mafia...what do you suppose we do?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I guess we just wait for a lead to appear, else we wait another round and just take a stab at it.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Our only lead is Mr. Miller there at this time, looks like. Anyone think it would be worth it, or we wait? There's really no way to be sure if we do off him, remember, (at least if Sunny made millers flip mafia on death) so it would be a big gamble.

I'm still on the fence myself, tbh, but if it comes down to it, a flimsy lead is better than none at all. Thoughts?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*



> pretty shore out a thread communications arent allowwed
> an im not evven goin to comment on the rest of your post


You know, not _everyone_ likes Homestuck. Please stop that.

I agree in that roleclaiming the miller this early is either a preemptive attempt of the Mafia to save their skin or someone not thinking things through.*

yiran,* unless he or someone else has some proof otherwise. If they can provide that, I'm more than happy to retract my vote and abstain.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

It is a flimsy lead but like you said its something. Nothing is really gained since even if he does flip Mafia we still won't know if he was lying or not to cover his butt for actually _being_ a mafia member.

Claiming Miller could just be his way of keeping himself unblocked in the future so he could get kills out. But then again, we don't know if him flipping Mafia means he's a actual mafia or a miller like he claimed.

So...I' on the fence as well.


----------



## see ya (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*



Zora of Termina said:


> You know, not _everyone_ likes Homestuck. Please stop that.


You know, not everyone has to be in line with what you do or don't like. I don't really care if you don't like Homestuck. Should I change my avatar because you don't like it?

The roleplaying has to do with his song, and I encourage RPing in this thread. So I suggest that you get over it. Any other outbursts like this and you will be removed from the game. I'm sorry, but this is just rude.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Claiming as miller at all is just a pretty dim idea; they're not any use in-game since they (usually) have no powers other than, you know, flipping mafia. Even if yiran is indeed just a miller, e isn't much use to us at all so it's not much of a loss. *yiran*, unless of course anyone has anything else to add.


----------



## yiran (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Actually, I have a role outside of miller, and it's quite useful.

*Zora of Termina* in self-defense.

Really, I wouldn't expose myself if I were mafia – I think I demonstrated some degree of skill in the past games I played...

Plus, you two will look like mafia after I am revealed to be innocent when I'm voted off. Sounds like a poor excuse, but true. Still, if I get voted off and you guys (innocents) have no leads, I suggest voting off the two people who are currently voting me.

And what else should I say? If I get inspected and I reveal myself as miller, I'm going to be called a lier and voted off anyway. I thought I'd be safe if I reveal myself, because people generally think that millers have no role; however, since you two there think I am mafia, I have to reveal the fact that I have a role outside of miller to prevent myself from getting voted off.

The more I think about it, the more absurd your decision gets... the mafia's goal is to be inconspicuous. I'm basically putting myself at the centre of attention by saying that. Mafias wouldn't do that, and given that you seem to be like people who generally know what you're doing, you two seem like mafia.

Let's see if the village is competent.

(I'm also assuming that I will not be revealed as mafia when I'm voted off – it didn't say in the role PM. If I do then I'm pretty much screwed and you can only regret it endgame D:)

EDIT: Claiming miller's a dim idea? No, it isn't. It is actually helpful (hence why a lot of other millers see themselves as villagers, so they don't mess up the point of a miller).


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

If that's what you want to believe, I invite the inspector to inspect me tonight. I've got nothing to hide and even if I did, you even saying you want us to look like mafia implies that you're not entirely innocent yourself.


----------



## Flora (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*



yiran said:


> Plus, you two will look like mafia after I am revealed to be innocent when I'm voted off. Sounds like a poor excuse, but true. Still, if I get voted off and you guys (innocents) have no leads, I suggest voting off the two people who are currently voting me.


That's....not really how it works? Honestly, you can't really determine mafioso status by someone casting a vote against a player who honestly looks suspicious, _particularly on Day 1._ You're honestly our only lead, even if you're just a long shot.

It's _also_ possible that you're just messing with our heads, if you are mafia. Yes, it's a danger to be too conspicuous for a mafioso; if you stand out, you might figure you can use that to your advantage with that exact argument.

And in all honesty, even if you're just a regular old miller, you're kinda hindering us anyway; if a cop finds you as Mafia, we'll waste a day lynching you for nothing anyway. Call me cruel, but that's just how I see it.

Voting *yiran* for all above reasons


----------



## Flareth (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Voting *yiran*. He's just too shady.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I've seen games with mafia wins where the mafia conceal themselves as inspectors and the like for the entire game and get away with it ?_? which isn't very inconspicious at all! very bold, actually, especially since you can go down really hard if you mess it up.

but yeah, I don't really understand your logic. Flora's entirely right. millers are a waste of a role, and unless you tell us what you can do I'm not going to be inclined to change my vote u__u also I regularly play in a style that avoids no-lynch days regardless of my alignment and I know other people do that also. you're our only lead and millers are usually drags on the game.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

also (whoops) don't millers usually flip mafia on death? or is that a offshoot of the regular miller? GM clarification for what the rules would be on that could be helpful!


----------



## Light (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I'm inclined to lynch any miller claims on policy. On top of that, yiran does appear to be acting unusual. But, he's one of the newer mafia players, so. Although, this bit did strike me as _highly_ sketchy:



yiran said:


> PM me if you trust me?


I think yiran kind of evades the miller-autolynch policy by having a power, but I would like to hear what it is. Until then, *yiran* seems like a likely candidate for mafia member.



Twilight Sparkle said:


> also (whoops) don't millers usually flip mafia on death? or is that a offshoot of the regular miller? GM clarification for what the rules would be on that could be helpful!


In my experience, most of the time millers flip innocent on death, and the ones that flip mafia get the special title of death miller.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

oh, that's right! i'm rusty on my mafia terminology, clearly!!


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Looks like you made a big mistake, buddy, no matter how you flip.

*yiran,* you're gone. Sorry dude.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

*yiran*

goin for the policy lynch
nevver trust a miller


----------



## see ya (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

The songs seem to have reached a consensus, and gather around Still Alive. Their name was about to become a very cruel irony. 

Lollipop, grinning, came up and stuck one of her titular sweets in the song's mouth, patting him on the head and skipping off. 12 Trolls was the one to step up to do the deed, pulling out Ahab's Crosshairs and, with a pull of the trigger, blasting a hole clean through Still Alive. 

They fell back onto the stage with a dull thud, their charred flesh sizzling and smoking. A sour chord rang out, and for the first time this group of songs witnessed the great claw of the Beast reach out, dragging the body away. 

*Yiran is dead. They were Innocent. 24 hours.*


----------



## see ya (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

(Just for the record, I might be a little late posting the Day today. It's Colours' birthday and we're going to be out and about doing stuff. But it will be up before the end of the day)


----------



## see ya (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

The spotlights flare to life once again, but things are a little different this time. 

The first sign is an odd trail of what looks like swirled-together paint leading down the hallway leading to the stage. The paint had been splattered on the walls, as if whatever had caused them had been dragged out. 

As they looked up on the stage, the sight startled them. 





There was The Technicolour Phase, dangling by his shredded-open neck above the floor from the catwalk by some wiring. His odd, multicoloured blood slowly ran down the length of his body and dripped onto the stage below. His eyes were open, and his normally stoic face was frozen into a look of surprise and terror. 

*Coloursfall is dead. He was Innocent. 24 hours.*


----------



## Zexion (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

How come I feel cruel irony played a part in this.

_In other news... this is sad._


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Oh damn not Colours... :'(

So umm... any cops with a lead? Or are we just going to pick off the over-talkative ones as usual?


----------



## Flareth (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Poor Colours...

I've got nothing, just wanted to check in to show I'm active.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Oh dear...

So... now what?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

*Abstain*


----------



## Sylph (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

...well crap.

So we are waiting on a Cop with a lead?

...but seriously. What a way to go, goddamn.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Well, that explains the lack of deaths last night if the flavour text means anything. I'm guessing colours was an alien? Which given their song probably makes sense. Never mind if the flavour is meaningless or if all the songs are like that though...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

...Oh.
/Oh/.
Um.

Well that... sure is a thing isn't it.

Right, do we have any word from the inspector, or would they prefer to stay hidden for now? I think having someone confirmed innocent or Mafia (now that there's [probably] no miller risk) might be a good thing.


----------



## Flora (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Or are we just going to pick off the over-talkative ones as usual?


I'm kinda confused as to what you mean by this.

We picked off yiran yesterday because of his spontaneous miller claim and general defensiveness, not because of over-talkativeness if that's what you're getting at. (Or other Song Choice Mafia games maybe? I wouldn't know because I haven't been in any of the others)

Also, Lyra: any reason for abstaining? (Not nominating or anything, just a curiosity)


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

well, i guess there's just nobody i'm really willing to pick on for inactivity on day 2 u__u and it doesn't look like anyone's coming forward with anything. i guess i'll vote for *abstaining* so the game can continue.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Yeeeah it doesn't seem anyone has anything, so. *Abstain*. Maybe we'll get something tomorrow.


----------



## Flareth (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Yeah, I'll *abstain*.


----------



## Glace (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

*Abstain*.

Agh I'm not sure if this is the best move but I can confirm that Zora is innocent! I kind of missed the last night phase due to unexpected business, so sorry.

EDIT: So yes that means I am the cop/inspector of the game.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

sounds like the doctor had better get their groove on! 

also, i'm not going to be here much until thursday - just so ya'll know u_u i'll be able to post a little bit but that's about it.


----------



## Flora (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I'll *abstain* too; lack of info and all


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Yeah, and that's an *abstain* vote for me too.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

*abstain* :((


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I'll *Abstain*, for a lack of better info.


----------



## see ya (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

The songs, feeling uncomfortable with the thought of getting some sort of justice on anyone when they don't have have any leads at all, decide not to cast a vote. 

The Beast, impatient for a meal, gives a snarl, reaching out and grabbing the dangling body of The Technicolour, not really caring that he's tied up. After some pulling, the body snaps free, his head falling off and onto the stage, those empty eyes staring up at the group. 

But before any of them have the time to react, it's snatched away too. 

It wasn't exactly the most pleasant sight to go to bed with.

*No one has died. 24 Hours.*


----------



## see ya (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

(sorry the day is late, guys. Been kinda busy lately)

The songs, still shaken from yesterday's show, are apprehensive about what they'll find today. 

And they were very right to be so.

There, in the centre of the stage, is Spoonman, and whoever had done this seemed to have wanted to leave an impression. He is propped up behind a crate to appear like he is standing, and something is tied to his now stiffened hands. Looking closer, they are what look to be bones. Blood is pooled up behind the crate, soaking the bottom of it, and examining behind it reveals that his bottom half has been cut off, the bones taken from his own legs.

Whoever did this, in addition to having a sick sense of humour, also had one hell of a sense of irony, as well.

*Lyra Heartstrings is Dead. They were Innocent. 24 Hours.*


----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Hmm it's odd that Glace survived after roleclaiming inspector. I would've thought a roleblock but Lyra died. Maybe Lyra was a vig kill.


----------



## Flora (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

It's likely that Glace was healed and/or the Mafia figured that he would be and opted to kill Lyra instead.


----------



## Glace (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Well my inspection last night rolled *Vehement Mustelid* as Mafia. So, unless there are any objections or such, I'll be keeping that as my vote.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Eeyup, congrats, I'm mafia! Go ahead and lynch me.


----------



## Flora (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Uh

Can't tell if actually Mafia

or actually Alien

I'm gonna be safe and not for now


----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Hmmm Flora could be right.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

...On one hand, he could be being obviously feigning to get us to believe he's alien.
On the other, he could be trying to get us to believe he's feigning Alien and is really Mafia because he is the Alien.

VM is a ruthless mafia player, I know this much. But on the other hand, Colours may have also been the Alien, his lyrics and the drawing seem to indicate that.

I'm going to vote to *no-lynch*, just so he doesn't get auto-lynched and possibly kill us all. I'm _not_ losing to him again.


----------



## Flora (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I think I'll *abstain* too


----------



## Flareth (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I'm actually gonna go with *Vehement Mustelid* on this one. I actually think he's trying to feign alien.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

*Abstain*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I think the vigilante, if they exist, should kill VM during this night phase. If he's feigning Alien, it'll pick off a mafia member. If he really is the alien, and activated, it'll get rid of that looming risk.

Yes, I am very much aware that if he's Mafia, I'll probably get killed next for that request.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*



Zora of Termina said:


> Yes, I am very much aware that if he's Mafia, I'll probably get killed next for that request.


"Perhaps you are right"

A wicked grin spread across Televators' face. He grabbed the worried looking Bad Romance by the hands.

"I have but one purpose here. That is, to spread fear and terror."

He revealed to the trembling song a strange device attached to his chest. Televators savored the horrified look that fell across Bad Romance's face.

"You, of course, could have avoided this fate. But it was one that you chose. You said it yourself, I am a ruthless player..." 

Televators laughed "I would have just killed Blue Lips, but a more tempting opportunity presented itself to me..."

The strange device began to whine

"As much as I enjoyed manipulating you and all your little friends, this is the part I am going to enjoy the most."

And with that, both Televators and Bad Romance were engulfed in a brilliant burst of flames.


----------



## see ya (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

The songs stared, blinking up at the stage at what had just happened. 

Well, that certainly wasn't what they had been expecting. 

They barely even noticed as the claw came out, dragging both charred bodies and the sick display away. He would eat well tonight, even if a few of the offerings were rather crispy. 

The songs went to bed, but with how shaken they were, it's uncertain how many actually slept. 

*Zora of Termina is dead. She was Innocent
Vehement Mustelid is dead. He was Mafia. 
24 hours.*


----------



## see ya (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

The songs awaken again. After seeing heads pop off and people getting burned alive, they're very apprehensive about what they'll find today... 

But other than a few scorchmarks on the stage, and some drops of dried-up blood, rainbow or not, there's an eerie silence...

*No one has died. 24 hours.*


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

that's a relief

obviously we can assume that mustelid was our terrorist! and possibly that our mafia is inactive or keeps getting blocked by our darling doctor/roleblocker? ?_? i'm hoping it's the latter because inactive mafia faction is BORING but any info on dis shiznit?!


----------



## Flareth (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I have no info but it looks like Sunflower didn't announce the game...I didn't know the day had started until I looked in the thread and saw it had been posted in.


----------



## see ya (Jun 24, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*



Flareth said:


> I have no info but it looks like Sunflower didn't announce the game...I didn't know the day had started until I looked in the thread and saw it had been posted in.


(Crap. Sorry, that's my fault. Would have caught this earlier but I was out for most of the day. In accordance to my derpery, the Day officially starts now, so don't worry about losing too much time. Hahaha sorry everybody)


----------



## Glace (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Well Shizui is innocent, and that's really all I have to say.


----------



## see ya (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

(I'm going to extend the day once more because I can't end it until someone's said at least something useful, even so much as a vote. I understand that not everyone has things to say but I know some do. 

Inactive players, please start participating in discussion and sending your night actions or I will start modkilling. If there is a reason you are unable to post, please let me know.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

well, i supp0se it's time t0 be useful f0r every0ne

there is a living alien
g00d night, see y0u in the m0rning


----------



## Sylph (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*



Zero Moment said:


> well, i supp0se it's time t0 be useful f0r every0ne
> 
> there is a living alien
> g00d night, see y0u in the m0rning


*mouth agape, sucker almost falling out. Regaining self again, Lollipop watches them for a moment* ...uh...okay that's unsettling seeing as that means the mafia messed up bad. How do you know this though?

How do we know this isn't a ploy to not get lynched or something.

....course I'm not taking that chance because 'ouch alien death'


----------



## Zexion (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

so, my theory just flew out the window, with that bit of news.

_as highmoon said, he could be avoiding lynch. i am scared._


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

*If* there's a vigilante and mafia alive, they should both target Zero Moment when the night comes. An alien gets activated after one attack, but it dies after two.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

raising my eyebrow all over the place. it's entirely possible zero moment is actually an oracle, which would have been more helpful if he'd clarified that but you know whatever u__u

OKAY. I'm going to vote to *abstain*, as much as I hate to do so, and i would agree with pinkamena on one of the players with killing night actions to target zero moment to see what happens. an oracle's only any good if they don't mislead the other players :[

i would vote to lynch him now but alien wins really suck if you're not the alien player, so.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

yes, in fact, i am the 0racle, alth0ugh i was 0nly able t0 use my ability 0nce
with mustelid's death, i 0riginally asked h0w many mafia-aligned players were left, th0ugh i was reminded that i was 0nly all0wed to ask yes/n0 questi0ns, and i decided t0 g0 the alien r0ute because i was skeptical ab0ut the technic0l0r being an alien r0le


----------



## Flareth (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I'll *abstain *for now too.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

i supp0se i shall als0 *abstain*, unless any0ne has any inf0rmati0n


----------



## see ya (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

With this new bit of shocking information, despite there being no death the songs were still thrown for a loop. 

Yet, they were still at a loss for what to do. It was a very quiet day, but one filled with crushing tension. Who knew what the night would bring?

*No one has died. 24 hours.*


----------



## see ya (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

This day wasn't going to be quite as clean as the last one. 

There was already a sign when White Houses' door was flung wide open. As the songs rushed to the stage, blood trickled down the edge. 

There was her lifeless body, pale as the blood had completely drained out through a gash in her neck. It looks as if she had been there for quite a while, because the blood was already dark and drying.

*Flora is dead. She was Innocent. 24 hours.*


----------



## Flareth (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Hmmm....anyone have any leads?


----------



## Sylph (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

*sucks on her lollipop, mulling thoughts over in her head from the recent murder. With a grimace, she shakes her head*

Sorry. I have little to no leads either...and the clock is running out. So unless Glace hit something and we finally have a lead, we may have to go for looking at the list and trying to piece something together.

Man it sucks not knowing what to do. Gets you really down.

...kinda like love.  But I digress.


----------



## Glace (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Well I inspected *Flareth* and got Mafia, so. Unless there are other leads or suggestions, I'll go with this for now.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

I will not stand for such an unruly band of unabashed h001igans and their ilk.
They will stop their f001ishness.
They will stop when I end their lowly lives, starting with *Flareth*.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

huh. well, okay. I'll go with Glace and vote *Flareth*!


----------



## see ya (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia III: The Gilded Cage*

Be Prepared noticed the other songs closing in on her. However, she held not an inch of fear on her feline face. In fact...

There was a smile. 

"Well, then. Yes, you've all caught me," she said, her voice a mockery of despair, "Oh, woe is me, about to be callously murdered. Well, go on. Do show me your worst..."

The other songs stood, looking confused. They could tell something was seriously wrong here, especially when Be Prepared's smile turned into a fanged grin. 

"_Now._"

The sound of breaking windows echoed from the lobby, and before anyone knew it the theatre was flooded with snarling hyenas, which started circling them, herding them into a huddled, terrified circle.

"You see, you idiots," she went on, "This was part of my plan from the beginning. Trying to take out the leader of this little game would be too hard when everyone was paying attention to each other. So I would slip unnoticed, and my... _friends_ would wait for the tides to turn against me. And they have. Thanks to your inattentiveness, the game is mine to control now..."

A few hyenas emerged from the back, pushing the struggling, terrified Hot Mess with them.

"Ah, so it's you, isn't it? The one so clever as to take over the Theatre in the first "Game"? Well, how does it feel, dear? It's time for someone else to take the stage." She takes her by the arm and shoves her down, right by the edge of the curtain. Hot Mess stumbles to her feet, just long enough to see the massive paw of the Beast reach out, snatching her by the legs and dragging her away. She screams and tries to fight, but soon disappears. 

Be Prepared, grinning, turns to the others. 

"Unless you'd all like to follow her example," she said, calmly, deliberately, but with undeniable glee, "You would be wise to join my side."

*Flareth was the Alien. Game Over. Roles/Night Actions to be posted soon.*


----------



## see ya (Jun 29, 2012)

*Zora of Termina - Bad Romance - Lady Gaga *
_I want your horror
I want your design
‘Cause you're a criminal
As long as you're mine
I want your love_
ROLE: Cupid.  Choose one other player on Night 1. You are now linked to this player. Should the player die at any time, you target and kill a random player the next night. 
QUALITY: Strong-Willed. Your action cannot be blocked or redirected.  
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*HighMoon - Lollipop - Mika *
_Mama told me what I should know
Too much candy gonna rot your soul
If she loves you let her go
'Cause love only gets you down.
Take a look at a boy like me
Never stood on my own two feet
Now I'm blue as I can be
Oh, love only got me down._
ROLE: Seraph Knight; Mafia. Your partners are Hungry Like the Wolf/Rio (Twilight Sparkle) and Heroes (Light). Choose one other Mafia member. This player is protected from Night kills until your death. 
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: Voyeur. You can see what actions targeted your chosen player, but not who performed them.
ALIGNMENT: Mafia

*Coloursfall - The Technicolour Phase - Owl City *
_If you cut me I suppose I would bleed 
the colors of the evening stars.
You can go anywhere you wish 
cause I'll be there, wherever you are. 
I will always be your keys
when we are lost in the technicolor phase_
ROLE:  Universal Backup. You take on the role of the first Town-aligned power role that dies. For example, if the first death is a Doctor, you become a Doctor.  This also applies to Qualities.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Vehement Mustelid - Televators - The Mars Volta  *
_One day this chalk outline will circle this city 
Was he robbed of the asphalt that cushioned his face 
A room colored charlatan hid in a safe 
Stalk the ground
Stalk the ground_ 
ROLE:  Suicide Bomber. At any time during the Day, you may choose to kill another player. However you will also die. There is nothing that can prevent your death should you choose to use your power.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Mafia. If you are still alive, you win with them and count towards Controlling the Vote. However, you are unaware of other Mafia members and may not communicate with them.

*Flora - White Houses - Vanessa Carlton *
_I'm gone as the day is fading on white houses
I lied, wrote my injuries all in the dust
In my heart is the five of us
In white houses
And you, maybe you'll remember me
What I gave is yours to keep
In white houses _
ROLE: Bodyguard. Once per night, choose another player. Who you choose will be protected from death. There is a 50% chance that you will die in their stead, and a 50% chance the kill will simply be blocked.
QUALITY: Beloved. If you are lynched, the next Day action is skipped. 
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*yiran - Still Alive - GLaDOS/Ellen McLain/Jonathon Coulton *
_But there's no sense crying over every mistake.
You just keep on trying till you run out of cake.
And the Science gets done.
And you make a neat gun.
For the people who are still alive._
ROLE: Inventor (Modified). Every even-numbered night, you can target another player. The player you targeted will receive a Portal Gun, and for that night whatever action was targeted at them will be redirected to a random other player. The Portal Gun is good for only one use. You cannot use the Portal Gun yourself.
QUALITY:  Miller. When Inspected, you will come up Mafia. 
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Gym Leader Shizui - Prom Night - Jeffree Star * 
_I'll come pick you up
(I know you wanna) 
Disappear with us
(we're going under)
Underneath your love
(make a dirty mess)
I'll make you remember this _
ROLE: Roleblocker. Once per night, target another player. They are prevented from performing their night action. 
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Flareth - Be Prepared - The Lion King *
_So prepare for the coup of the century
Be prepared for the murkiest scam
Meticulous planning
Tenacity spanning
Decades of denial
Is simply why I'll
Be king undisputed
Respected, saluted
And seen for the wonder I am
Yes, my teeth and ambitions are bared
Be prepared!_
ROLE: Alien. If targeted by a kill during the night, you will become Activated. Once Activated, if you are Lynched you will overwhelm all opposition and win the game . 
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Shows up Innocent when Inspected before Activation, Mafia if Inspected after Activation.

*Zero Moment - The 12 Trolls of Christmas - Kylee Henke *
_On the 1st day of 12th Perigee my matesprit gave to me..._
ROLE: Dreaming Frog God  Each night you must PM the mod a lyric with one of the gifts described in the song. For example, "Three sharp claws". The mod will decide your night action based on what you send. You may not repeat lyrics. 
QUALITY: Compulsive. You must use your action every night or risk being modkilled if you don't. You may not claim "no action."
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Pinkamena - The F.U.N. Song - Spongebob Squarepants  *
_"Plankton! Those things aren't what fun is all about!
Now, do it like this,
F is for Friends who do stuff to-"
"Never! That's completely idiotic!"
"Here, Let me help you...
F is for friends who do stuff together.
U is for You and me, TRY IT!"
"N is for Anywhere and anytime at all."
"Down here in the deep blue sea!"_
ROLE: Vigilante. Every even-numbered night, you can "befriend" another player. A befriended character, though not actually killed, will be rendered a Tree Stump and can no longer take any actions, day or night. They are effectively dead.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Light - Heroes - All Time Low *
_I'm gonna a start a revolution,
Of convoluted disillusion.
(Start a revolution)
I'll lead a war with no conclusion,
And in the final hour I'll be a confident coward.
'Cause if we stand for nothing, we'll fall for anything._
ROLE: Mafia Goon. You are second-in-command under Hungry Like the Wolf/Rio (Twilight Sparkle) and your other Mafia member is Lollipop (HighMoon). You will take over kills if the Don dies. 
QUALITY: Tree Stump. If targeted by a kill or a lynch that is not blocked, you will not die but instead will automatically Stump yourself. This is effectively identical to death in that you can no longer vote or take any actions. 
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Mafia

*Twilight Sparkle - Hungry Like the Wolf/Rio - Duran Duran* 
_Stalked in the forest, too close to hide
I'll be upon you by the moonlight side
High blood drumming on your skin, it's so tight
You feel my heat, I'm just a moment behind_
ROLE: Mafia Don. You are in charge of the Mafia, head the kills, and have the final say in deciding who dies. Your partners are Heroes (Light) and Lollipop (HighMoon). 
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Mafia

*RespectTheBlade - It's Time - Imagine Dragons *
_So this is what you meant
When you said that you were spent
And now it's time to build from the bottom of the pit
Right to the top
Don't hold back_
ROLE: Doctor. Once per night you may choose another player and protect them from death. You may not target yourself with this action. Should you heal the same target as the other Doctor, the target will overdose and die.
QUALITY: Lynchproof (One-Shot)
BONUS: N/A
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Glace - Blue Lips - Regina Spektor * 
_He stumbled into faith and thought,
God this is all there is
The pictures in his mind arose
And began to breathe
And no one saw and no one heard
They just followed lead
The pictures in his mind awoke
And began to breed_
ROLE: Seer. Once per night you may choose to inspect another player, and their alignment will be revealed to you - Mafia or Innocent
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: Oracle (One Shot). At one point in the game, you may ask the mod a yes or no question about some aspect of the game. You may not ask a question that would reveal any particular player's alignment or role, but you can ask if a certain role exists in the game. You may not use both this action and your Inspection on the same night.
ALIGNMENT: Innocent

*Lyra Heartstrings - Spoonman - Soundgarden* 
_Feel the rhythm with your hands
Steal the rhythm while you can, Spoonman
Speak the rhythm on your own
Speak the rhythm all alone, Spoonman
Spoonman, come together with your hands
Save me, I'm together with your plan
Save me_
ROLE: Doctor. Once per night you may choose another player and protect them from death. You may not target yourself with this action. Should you heal the same target as the other Doctor, the target will overdose and die.
QUALITY: N/A
BONUS: Thief. If Blue Lips (Glace) has died, you will find items with the targets you heal. This will not reveal their alignment to you, but it might give you clues.
ALIGNMENT: Town


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 29, 2012)

Well done Flareth. That was quite well played. 

Of course you would have known I was feigning alien; you WERE the real alien.


----------



## see ya (Jun 29, 2012)

*NIGHT 1*

Flora: Guarding Glace
Glace: Inspecting Zora (Innocent)
Zora: Linking to Flareth
Zero Moment: >Become Roleblocker. Block Twilight
Twilight: Targeting Coloursfall for kill (Blocked)
Gym Leader Shizui: Blocking Twilight

*I lost the night actions for Night 2 for some reason. Sorry about that. >n> Couple night actions from Night 1 were lost too, I think.*

*Night 3*

Flora: Guarding Glace
Zero Moment: >Become Sollux. Silenced next day.
Mafia: Hitting Lyra
Glace: Inspecting Vehement Mustelid
RtB: Healing Glace

*Night 4*

Glace: Inspecting Gym Leader Shizui (Innocent)
Gym Leader Shizui: Roleblocking Twilight Sparkle
Flora: Guarding Glace
Mafia: Targeting Flora (BLOCK'D)
RtB: Healing Flora *RANDOMIZED*
Pinkamena:Hitting Flareth *RANDOMIZED* 
ALIEN ACTIVATED

*Night 5:*

Mafia: Targetting Flora
Flora: Guarding Glace
ZM: Become 1-shot bulletproof
Glace: Inspecting Flareth (Mafia)
RtB: Healing Twilight Sparkle *RANDOMIZED*
Gym Leader Shizui: Blocking Flareth *RANDOMIZED*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 29, 2012)

...I linked myself to Flareth. /That/ would have ended... interestingly.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 29, 2012)

i feel soo stupid now, for not getting on sooner. i could have prevented this. i had my hunches, especially about twilight. as you can tell, i role-blocked her a couple times. i am such an idiot.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 29, 2012)

You all should have listened to Zer0 M0ment.

And I'm surprised Tailsy jumped on the Glacewagon. The Mafia Don of all people should know when someone is secretly an alien.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 29, 2012)

...Perhaps she figured Flareth was another miller?


----------



## Flareth (Jun 29, 2012)

I....DID IT! Good game everyone!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 29, 2012)

....Wait, so what were all my roles?


----------



## Glace (Jun 30, 2012)

Good game everyone! I was kind of scared to vote Flareth immediately, but for whatever reason I decided to disregard the idea that they could be an Alien. Sorry about that to the innocents (and to the mafia, too, I guess).


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 30, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> You all should have listened to Zer0 M0ment.
> 
> And I'm surprised Tailsy jumped on the Glacewagon. The Mafia Don of all people should know when someone is secretly an alien.


I thought she was another miller, to be honest. I should probably have suspected otherwise but I doubt I would have gotten anyone to agree with me without revealing myself/roleclaiming inspector anyway, so it was somewhat a moot point. Also my role would have been hard to work around an inspector/oracle role with anyway. 8( I was hoping for the best tbh. and also Zero was acting sort of weird and suspicious regardless :U

Wait, so Pinkamena's '''vigilante''' role seriously activated the alien? Hrm!

I wasn't playing very well, apparently. I seriously got blocked twice on night one??? YOU GUYS!! haha, smells like I need more practice ;) well done Flareth!


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 30, 2012)

actually why the fuck didn't i claim vig and target flareth during the night omg i'm so stupid I WASN'T REALLY PAYING ATTENTION u___u


----------



## see ya (Jun 30, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> ....Wait, so what were all my roles?


First night you were Roleblocker as Eridan, Bomb as Nepeta, you Silenced yourself as Sollux, you were the Oracle as Aradia (...how did that not get on my night action list I swear I added it) and 1-shot Bulletproof as Equius.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 30, 2012)

Dahahaha, okay I love how this has ended.

And Sunny. You know damn well I called this ending.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 30, 2012)

Sunflower said:


> First night you were Roleblocker as Eridan, Bomb as Nepeta, you Silenced yourself as Sollux, you were the Oracle as Aradia (...how did that not get on my night action list I swear I added it) and 1-shot Bulletproof as Equius.


No no I mean

What were all the roles I didn't choose?


----------



## see ya (Jun 30, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> No no I mean
> 
> What were all the roles I didn't choose?


ooooh. Well to be honest I kind of decided them after you told me which one you picked. They weren't planned out ahead of time, so I can only guess what they would have been. 

More than likely...

Terezi: Inspector
Feferi: 1-Shot Doctor
Karkat: 1-Shot Paranoid ScytheGun Owner
Kanaya: 1-Shot Vigilante
Tavros: Rendered Vanilla for the night
Vriska: Randomize all night actions
Gamzee: Silencer


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 30, 2012)

Cool, would've been Vriska next Night. Glad to know that I would've fucked shit up.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2012)

...

To be honest, I half forgot about this game, and if Twilight really did claim vig, I probably wouldn't have objected in time. ^^"


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 30, 2012)

Song Choice Mafia IV is now go, for those of you interested. I hope to make it just as interesting as this one was, yes, if not more.

......At least I got to do /something/ in this game. I'm happy for that. Though I kind of wish I'd had the chance to make my role go off.


----------

